# Internal martial art training in Taiwan



## Gaoguy (Mar 27, 2006)

This from my senior, if you haven't seen it.
http://www.gaostylebagua.com/internal_martial_arts_of_taiwan.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been wondering about internal arts on Taiwan lately, thank you for the post.

I am also wondering is this style of Bagua more prevalent on Taiwan than on mainland.

The reason I ask is that I have meant a lot of Yang style tai Chi people from mainland China and they all seem to come from the Yang Cheng Fu lineage. But the Yang Tai Chi people from Taiwan all seem to come from the Yang Bin Hao lineage.


----------



## Gaoguy (Mar 27, 2006)

Gao style basically has three main branches. Our school-Yizong comes from Zhang Zhunfeng. There is also a branch from Wu Mengxia both in Taiwan and on the mainland. Then there is the Tianjin Gao family. I practice Wu style taiji and soon Chen Panling style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> Gao style basically has three main branches. Our school-Yizong comes from Zhang Zhunfeng. There is also a branch from Wu Mengxia both in Taiwan and on the mainland. Then there is the Tianjin Gao family. I practice Wu style taiji and soon Chen Panling style.


 
cool, thanks

Wu style or Wu/Hao style?

And I have always been a big fan of Chen style and I have practiced a little, I would have gone with Chen way back when, if there were any teachers near me at the time.


----------



## Gaoguy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wu Jianquan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> Wu Jianquan


 
I was once taught a Wu competition form, but that is a close as I have gotten to the actual Wu family style. 

I had to stop doing the forms though, it was the one form I could not separate form any other form and everything I did started looking similar to the Wu form. Basically, at that time, you could say I was doing Wu/Yang, Wu/Chen and Wu style. This was early on in my Tai Chi training, before I went strictly with Yang style.

Also that is a great article


----------

